# 2mm shiny...eggs?



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone recognize these? A Tillandsia fell off its branch late last night; I decided to leave it and deal with it in the morning, and as a result it spent a night laying on my ABG. In the morning I found it covered in these, which I haven't seen before. They don't seem to move and are about 2mm long.

To my knowledge, I have a few different types of springtails (some white, some gray), tiny translucent mites that are pretty active so either soil or predatory mites, and fungus gnats. The eggs of all of those seem to be round and white or clear.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It looks like a fecal pellet of some kind.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I don’t know what in my tank would be large enough to leave a fecal pellet that size...


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

They are interesting. Other than fecal pellets, if someone told me they were encapsulated slugs, like neos that dessication interfered with i would believe it but i couldnt find anything i have time to read thru properly.

Ha if it were me id smear them all in my fingertips and smell them carefully as i lost my loupes


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Are they hard, or soft? Can you slice through one to see the inside?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If they havent shriveled, you could cut it surfacently and place it under shallow water, manipulate it gently to see if particles emerge or a whole form.

Fecal boluses are frequently covered with a thin mucosal lining. But if something whole is released it would indicate its not feces.

But it wouldnt necessarily indicate it was an egg, either.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Edit not correct thread


----------

